# Russell Moore: McLaren "Serpent Sensitive"



## Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2008)

Baptist Press - SBTS prof: McLaren 'Serpent-sensitive' - News with a Christian Perspective


----------



## Ivan (Apr 20, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Baptist Press - SBTS prof: McLaren 'Serpent-sensitive' - News with a Christian Perspective



Another good analysis by Dr. Moore.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Very good analysis. 

Willow Creek anyone?


----------



## Ivan (Apr 20, 2008)

Exagorazo said:


> Willow Creek anyone?



Uh...no, thank you? 

Not sure what you're referring to, but I have no use for Willow Creek. I live about an hour from Willow Creek and have absolutely zero desire to step foot on the property. I've known a few of their members. I suppose they are nice people, but very shallow.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> > Willow Creek anyone?
> ...


I was just interested to see that McLaren was invited to speak at Willow Creek. I knew they were "seeker sensitive" etc., but I didn't know that it had gotten that far.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 20, 2008)

Exagorazo said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Exagorazo said:
> ...



Now THAT is troubling!


----------



## Ivan (Apr 20, 2008)

Exagorazo said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Exagorazo said:
> ...



It's not surprising to me that when a church is so weak in their theology that they become prey to such people. I fear that in the next ten years that we will see many evangelical churches become as liberal as the UCC.

I wouldn't drive an hour (or five minutes for that matter) to attend Willow Creek and I wouldn't walk across the street to listen to McLaren.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 20, 2008)

joshua said:


> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> > I was just interested to see that McLaren was invited to speak at Willow Creek. I knew they were "seeker sensitive" etc., but I didn't know that it had gotten that far.
> ...



Yes and T.D. Jakes, Rick Warren, and Jimmy Carter


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 20, 2008)

Come on, guys!

I've been doing some reading. And if you just skip all of this Protestant scholasticism and theological hairsplitting, if you learn how to see the Bible as relational rather than doctrinal, if you can relish paradox and ambiguity as your friends, if you can get beyond boxing God in this tiny little world of confessional "legalism," then you too can be . . .

Missional, Evangelical, Post/Protestant, Liberal/Conservative, Mystical/Poetic, Biblical, Charismatic/Contemplative, Fundamentalist/Calvinist, Anabaptist/Anglican, Methodist, Catholic, Green, Incarnational, Depressed-yet-Hopeful, Emergent, AND Unfinished.







Having read Mr. McLaren's book, I would agree that he is unfinished . . . and WRONG! This is what you get when you take a B.A. and M.A., learning all of the techniques of post-modernist deconstructionist literary criticism, and try to apply them to the Bible and church history! Did Bill Hybels REALLY invite him to speak at Willow Creek? Yikes!


----------



## mvdm (Apr 20, 2008)

"Dan Kimball, another emerging church leader and pastor of Vintage Faith Church in Santa Cruz, Calif., is to be commended for saying at the same conference that it is wrong for Christians to focus so much on social justice that they neglect to speak about eternal life, Moore said."
"Dan Kimball's comments were courageous and correct," he said. "An evangelicalism without the Gospel is no advance for the church."


That this simple statement is called "courageous" is a measure of how far evangelicalism has fallen.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 20, 2008)

mvdm said:


> "Dan Kimball, another emerging church leader and pastor of Vintage Faith Church in Santa Cruz, Calif., is to be commended for saying at the same conference that it is wrong for Christians to focus so much on social justice that they neglect to speak about eternal life, Moore said."
> "Dan Kimball's comments were courageous and correct," he said. "An evangelicalism without the Gospel is no advance for the church."
> 
> 
> That this simple statement is called "courageous" is a measure of how far evangelicalism has fallen.



Dan Kimball contacted me out of the blue a couple of months ago. I can only assume someone Googles his name and passes postings on to him. He was pretty clear in his email that his theology is rock-solid evangelical. He and Driscoll are two bright lights in an otherwise disgusting trend. Moore's comment appears to have referenced Kimball's willingness to speak out against a VERY popular movement.


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 20, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Missional, Evangelical, Post/Protestant, Liberal/Conservative, Mystical/Poetic, Biblical, Charismatic/Contemplative, Fundamentalist/Calvinist, Anabaptist/Anglican, Methodist, Catholic, Green, Incarnational, Depressed-yet-Hopeful, Emergent, AND Unfinished.








I particularly liked the "Depressed-yet-Hopeful" description.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 21, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Dan Kimball contacted me out of the blue a couple of months ago. I can only assume someone Googles his name and passes postings on to him. He was pretty clear in his email that his theology is rock-solid evangelical. He and Driscoll are two bright lights in an otherwise disgusting trend. Moore's comment appears to have referenced Kimball's willingness to speak out against a VERY popular movement.



I ususally associate Kimball with McLaren. This makes me want to pay a little more attention to Kimball and see how he is different.


----------



## Justified! (Jun 7, 2008)

Exagorazo said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Exagorazo said:
> ...



When you start dening Biblical doctrine, things just go down from there


----------

